# Annika Kipp zeigt uns ihr Dirnd´l 1X



## DER SCHWERE (2 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## z3loewe (2 Okt. 2012)

interessant ;-)


----------



## roberto100 (2 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## nestor56 (2 Okt. 2012)

Dank für das Bild!


----------



## allblacks (3 Okt. 2012)

Dirndl in Berlin - unpassend!


----------



## sascha67246 (3 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Frau, wenn nur dieses blöde Tattoo über dem Knöchel nicht währe


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2012)

sehr fesch :thumbup:


----------



## Oserli (3 Okt. 2012)

was für eine frau


----------



## DaHirn (3 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Annika


----------



## boernie (3 Okt. 2012)

danke! ;-)


----------



## zyrion (3 Okt. 2012)

Dirndl gehen immer


----------



## michakun (3 Okt. 2012)

schick schick 

:thx:


----------



## saimn (3 Okt. 2012)

Ich muss doch mal auf die Wies'n


----------



## la-vida-loca (3 Okt. 2012)

Annika ist und bleibt SUPER! Danke für das Bild


----------



## morquez (3 Okt. 2012)

auch im Dirndl sehr schön anzusehen


----------



## Padderson (3 Okt. 2012)

ja kruzifix. is des a fesches Madl


----------



## klobe653 (3 Okt. 2012)

hat sie doch fein gemacht danke :thumbup:


----------



## coocoss (4 Okt. 2012)

Wunderschön!


----------



## schlusenbauer (4 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Frau mit Dirndl


----------



## MarkyMark (4 Okt. 2012)

Danke Schwerer ... auch wenn ich befürchte, dass Push nicht mehr lange laufe wird. Nach 45 auf 30min gekürzt und in Zukunft sogar nur noch von Mo-Do.

Paßt scheinbar wegen der nicht so dollen Quote nicht mehr ins Sat1 Konzept nachdem es einen neuen Chef seit dieser Woche gibt.


----------



## tony123 (4 Okt. 2012)

:thx: für Annika


----------



## mani86 (4 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Htower (4 Okt. 2012)

toll  es bild


----------



## Formwandler.30 (6 Okt. 2012)

das steht ihr


----------



## sp3nc3r (6 Okt. 2012)

annika ist einfach super thx für das bild


----------



## master99toho99 (7 Okt. 2012)

Dankeschön


----------



## dascorp (7 Okt. 2012)

Sexy Dirndl. :thx:


----------



## nmjkl (7 Okt. 2012)

Es passt irgendwie nicht


----------



## Polti (7 Okt. 2012)

Annika kann alles tragen


----------



## shudoh (7 Okt. 2012)

sieht gut aus, danke für annika


----------



## meyki (7 Okt. 2012)

Diese Annika ist einfach umwerfend schön. Währe schade wenn ihre Sendung vielleichtb eingestellt wird:thumbup:


----------



## joernx73 (7 Okt. 2012)

super schöne frau


----------



## Czechia1988 (7 Okt. 2012)

tolle frau


----------



## lila-pause (11 Okt. 2012)

sehr nett, Danke


----------



## 0beron (11 Okt. 2012)

Super Outfit!!!!
Vielen Dank


----------



## sammyslick (14 Okt. 2012)

Sehr hübsche Frau


----------



## nmjkl (14 Okt. 2012)

Feine Anika? gut.


----------



## suade (14 Okt. 2012)

Unterm Dirndl wird gejodelt ! 

 :WOW:

:thx:


----------



## bierdent (15 Okt. 2012)

schönes Dirnd´l:thx:


----------



## biber111 (15 Okt. 2012)

... die könnte ruhig noch mehr als das Dirndl zeigen ;-)))


----------



## mfg05 (28 Okt. 2012)

süß die Kleine


----------



## Crushinblow (29 Okt. 2012)

Fesch Fesch


----------



## srac10 (29 Okt. 2012)

sieht super an ihr aus


----------



## mahone (2 Nov. 2012)

heisse frau im heissen dirndl, was gibts geileres


----------



## Arkadier (2 Nov. 2012)

Heißer Feger


----------



## urmel78 (4 Nov. 2012)

steht ihr gut !


----------



## Benny666 (19 Nov. 2012)

Danke für die nette Anika ;-)


----------



## rayleen (19 Nov. 2012)

Hübsches Dirndl :=)


----------



## ll_basi (19 Nov. 2012)

sehr schön!


----------



## Leatherfacet (20 Nov. 2012)

:thumbupanke


----------



## eroswalter (29 Nov. 2012)

sehr nett die Annika.. nur der Hintergrund ist etwas unpassend


----------



## tube (8 Dez. 2012)

Man ist die hübsch


----------



## sge4 (9 Dez. 2012)

vielen dank sehr schön


----------



## marriobassler (9 Dez. 2012)

dirndl sind einfach wunderschön


----------



## merlin1478 (9 Dez. 2012)

Schönes Bild

:thx:


----------



## muffin1234 (9 Dez. 2012)

Schönes Foto


----------



## falcfoot (13 Jan. 2013)

hmmm...die süße Annika...


----------



## ule (7 Feb. 2013)

Dirndl ist immer gut


----------



## krolly (9 Feb. 2013)

danke fur the photos.


----------



## Terminator79 (10 Feb. 2013)

Zum Dahinschmelzen.


----------



## MrZaro (19 Nov. 2013)

Toll Danke


----------



## SFROG87 (25 Apr. 2014)

Schade, dass diese Hammer Braut sich momentan so rar macht


----------



## 1xxd (9 Mai 2014)

holla einfach nur toll 
:thx:


----------

